# Help ID Thease Crazy Middle Weight Handelbars???



## oldwhizzer (Oct 25, 2011)

Ive seen photo's of the bars I think on Murray Bikes??


----------



## barracuda (Oct 25, 2011)

Murray Mark 3, 1970:


----------



## oldwhizzer (Oct 26, 2011)

*handelbars*

Thanks for the info!


----------

